# What do you gentlemen drink?



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

What do you gentlemen drink? I was at the supermarket earlier today and snapped a pic of my favorite liquor. Havana Club 7 year real Cuban Rum, none of that Puerto Rican stuff. I don’t drink it on the rocks but I do love me some rum and coke with some lime, this stuff hits the spot and if you haven’t tried it you guys are missing out.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Back in my 20’s I was a Jack/Rum and Coke man myself and enjoyed Guinness Draught, Irish whiskey and Fat Tire on tap.


----------



## EllipsisNL (Mar 2, 2021)

My drink of choice is some hard apple cider. Love me some Okanagan.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mainly Bocks and Lagers


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I get my serving of beans several times a day ,,,coffee


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm partial to a nice single malt now and again.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Used to be JD and dry ginger ale but these days it's a good pear cider.....


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

LOL I like the hard stuff, that dangerous Dihydrogen monoxide  Also some sugar free soda some times. I don't begrudge what others enjoy, just had some bad experiences with alcahol.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Gotta love that dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Black riffle coffee.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Whiskey or water not at the same time!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ice cold "Cream of Land" Chocolate Milk-only full octane -no fat free junk. That's for later in the day. First thing in the morning must have a 20 ounce with touch of half and half ,1 sugar WaWa Coffee. Then I'm ready!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Coffee...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Diet Pepsi and coffee.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Belgium beer.
Such ashame that living in the land of fine wine just can't like it. I try but
so far no go.
ukj


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cherry Coke/PepI, Homemade Ice Tea, Cane sugar sodas in glass bottles is my favorite.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Black rifle coffee.


Gotta try that some day keep hearing bout it. Maybe when it shows up in my Food Lion😁


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

ukj said:


> Belgium beer.
> Such ashame that living in the land of fine wine just can't like it. I try but
> so far no go.
> ukj


I can't do wine either..... vinegar YUK!

Never in my life have I been able physically to tolerate more than 3 alcoholic beverages in a session so I have a couple only every now and then on a social level or when cooking.
Water with a squeeze of lime and coffee are my staples.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Stankard757 said:


> Gotta try that some day keep hearing bout it. Maybe when it shows up in my Food Lion😁



Local walmart has it here, fyi


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Local walmart has it here, fyi


UGH! WALMART🤬😱


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve heard good things about that coffee. Well.. I’ve seen advertisements. But they were saying good things! 😉


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

coffee and Bublys not togethor tho


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good ol Southern Sweet tea, hot or cold, and just about any kind of coffee  and the occasional Mtn Dew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Yeah Mountain Dew


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

andypandy1 said:


> What do you gentlemen drink? I was at the supermarket earlier today and snapped a pic of my favorite liquor. Havana Club 7 year real Cuban Rum, none of that Puerto Rican stuff. I don’t drink it on the rocks but I do love me some rum and coke with some lime, this stuff hits the spot and if you haven’t tried it you guys are missing out.
> View attachment 381416


CUBAN?? Yowza. Are you trying to get your American friends thrown in the slammer? Since 1953 Cuba has been economically tortured by the USA. We gotta hold the line. However, if you send over a case or two then I know a guy, who knows a guy who is related to a girl who married a guy that works for a dude that has a customer who cleans pools for a guy that works in US politics who goes crazy for Cuban Rum.


----------



## Knarr44243 (5 mo ago)

Mad dog 20/20 blue razz. 2019 is a vintage year.


----------



## Knoxtenn (9 mo ago)

Warm vodka out of airplane bottles in the bathroom so my wife doesn't see.


----------

